# How to recover over written excel file



## javier1405 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have written over an Excel 2003 file by mistake. Everything became a mess in the sheet and instead to quit without saving I saved it. can I recover this file somehow to the previous state?
Any help to solve this problem will be appreciated.
Thanks in advance
Regards
Javier


----------

